# Whats the latest wax that you bought?



## chewy_

CG Black wax for me. Bought it today from kuro werks after seeing the 20% off.http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4771145#post4771145

Have been wanting it for ages


----------



## ColinEhm1

Just recived my bouncers vanilla ice and capture the rapture yestarday from waxamomo was 10% off bouncers waxes then a 25% promo code so got both delivered for £75!!


----------



## Welshquattro1

Latest waxes I got are BMD's Taurus,Miura and Morpheus, so now have them all.


----------



## -Raven-

HD Poxy. Epic stuff this one, looks absolutely brilliant, and lasts ages too. I'm sure it's now available in the UK for you guys again too!


----------



## stonejedi

Swissvax Shield *[at last!!!]*.SJ.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Dodo juice Hard Candy panel pot .


----------



## LuckyStrike

Britemax Vantage & Extreme Elements.


----------



## m500dpp

Poorboys Natty white and blue then I bought 5 litres of AS Topaz which looks like it will make my waxes redundant!


----------



## AndyA4TDI

-Raven- said:


> HD Poxy. Epic stuff this one, looks absolutely brilliant, and lasts ages too. I'm sure it's now available in the UK for you guys again too!


So glad I withdraw this from sale having read this


----------



## Blueberry

A very special, bespoke wax for me - coming very soon


----------



## GAVSY

5 Litres of Topaz from my local AS outlet....... it's the future!


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Blueberry said:


> A very special, bespoke wax for me - coming very soon


Enjoy, does hubby know?


----------



## Blueberry

AndyA4TDI said:


> Enjoy, does hubby know?


It's a birthday present so yes he knows all about it


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Blueberry said:


> It's a birthday present so yes he knows all about it


Wow, what a fella.


----------



## CTR247

Latest wax purchased was Auto Finesse Spirit


----------



## chewy_

ColinEhm1 said:


> Just recived my bouncers vanilla ice and capture the rapture yestarday from waxamomo was 10% off bouncers waxes then a 25% promo code so got both delivered for £75!!


thats a bargain:thumb: The pots that you received, are they the black ones or the new style union jack ones? just curious as i really want sherbett fizz but will only go for it if its a black pot as both my capture the rapture and VI are black pots:argie:


----------



## southwest10

@blueberry,I'll make a guess the woody by BMD-

My last purchase is The KAMIKAZE-Infinity Wax 2x and a Bottle of overcoat as well


----------



## Rascal_69

My last wax was Polish angel 2013


----------



## southwest10

Nice one Rascal


----------



## Samciv

Got these few to try.


----------



## smifeune

chewy_ said:


> CG Black wax for me. Bought it today from kuro werks after seeing the 20% off.http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4771145#post4771145
> 
> Have been wanting it for ages


Been looking at this for a while now, could you let me know how you get on with it?

My latest wax purchase is auto finesse essence


----------



## Blueberry

southwest10 said:


> @blueberry,I'll make a guess the woody by BMD-
> 
> My last purchase is The KAMIKAZE-Infinity Wax 2x and a Bottle of overcoat as well


No, that's not correct 

You will have to wait until it arrives and I'll post up some pics.


----------



## liav24

Bought the Fusso dark about a month ago, last week i got the Soft99 Scratch clear wax - waiting for a good weather to try it.


----------



## Welshquattro1

Blueberry said:


> No, that's not correct
> 
> You will have to wait until it arrives and I'll post up some pics.


I think I know what it is! Is it the holy grail of BMD wax containers :thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

So my latest wax purchase. 
Auto finesse Original illusion 
and auto finesse essence 
Bouncers /odk spellbound


----------



## Joshraw

I got some supernatural it's wonderful stuff!


----------



## cafcross

Zymol Carbon.

Can't wait until the spring to try it out.


----------



## ColinEhm1

It's the new style mate but wish it was the old style as I prefer the black pots


chewy_ said:


> thats a bargain:thumb: The pots that you received, are they the black ones or the new style union jack ones? just curious as i really want sherbett fizz but will only go for it if its a black pot as both my capture the rapture and VI are black pots:argie:


----------



## Welshquattro1

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> So my latest wax purchase.
> Auto finesse Original illusion
> and auto finesse essence
> Bouncers /odk spellbound


Very nice!Would love a Original in my collection


----------



## Yellow Dave

I was after a cheap general use wax that looked good and got myself a used pot of meguiars ultimate paste wax. I am highly impressed with application and removal, and the looks and water behaviour. Testing durability it ideally needs topping after 3 months but I'm very pleased with it


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Yellow Dave said:


> I was after a cheap general use wax that looked good and got myself a used pot of meguiars ultimate paste wax. I am highly impressed with application and removal, and the looks and water behaviour. Testing durability it ideally needs topping after 3 months but I'm very pleased with it


Ultimate Paste wax looks very nice too ! I have tried Ultimate Liquid wax the application and removal super easy too and leaveas nice finish , My favorite is Ultimate Quik Wax UQW gives nice finish super easy wipe on wipe off and great VFM :thumb:


----------



## smifeune

Yellow Dave said:


> I was after a cheap general use wax that looked good and got myself a used pot of meguiars ultimate paste wax. I am highly impressed with application and removal, and the looks and water behaviour. Testing durability it ideally needs topping after 3 months but I'm very pleased with it


I've wondered about the megs ultimate wax for a while.

Iv had good results with ultimate compound and ultimate polish but i've never tried the ultimate wax

I always thought the ultimate liquid wax would go on really easy via da :buffer:


----------



## rallye666

smifeune said:


> I've wondered about the megs ultimate wax for a while.
> 
> Iv had good results with ultimate compound and ultimate polish but i've never tried the ultimate wax
> 
> I always thought the ultimate liquid wax would go on really easy via da :buffer:


Not tried it by DA but after trying loads of boutique waxes Ultimate liquid wax is still my favourite smelling product! It does go on and off really easily even if you tend to over apply products like me. It looks great for a couple of months as well


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Vanilla ice coming hope its as good as the review on here?


----------



## jenks

Obsession wax hybrid 86 just before Xmas. Managed to have a quick play on half my bonnet on Friday after a quick wash. Lovely on and off even in the cold temps


----------



## Sutty 90

Auto Finesse Illusion. Treated myself after Christmas. Roll on spring when I can properly start using it 

Sutty.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

illusion is awesome wax


----------



## D.Taylor R26

last i tried was AF essence which i was very impressed with. lasted longer than stated which makes a change as well as being very forgiving to apply.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Sutty 90 said:


> Auto Finesse Illusion. Treated myself after Christmas. Roll on spring when I can properly start using it
> 
> Sutty.


Really nice wax to use. 
Cant wait to use my pot when its close to summer.


----------



## chrisc

bh double speed few months ago


----------



## Yellow Dave

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Ultimate Paste wax looks very nice too ! I have tried Ultimate Liquid wax the application and removal super easy too and leaveas nice finish , My favorite is Ultimate Quik Wax UQW gives nice finish super easy wipe on wipe off and great VFM :thumb:





smifeune said:


> I've wondered about the megs ultimate wax for a while.
> 
> Iv had good results with ultimate compound and ultimate polish but i've never tried the ultimate wax
> 
> I always thought the ultimate liquid wax would go on really easy via da :buffer:


I also have the ultimate liquid wax but personally prefer paste waxes so it often gets over looked, but it is effortless to apply and remove. Both are.

I've been considering buying britemax vantage so a friend lent me a sample so yesterday I started a test between vantage and ultimate paste wax. Half a bonnet and front wing each. Looks megs was a noticeable difference, application although different both were very easy. Initial beading megs again.


----------



## SPARTAN

BMD's Taurus and Morpheus sample pots have been my most recent purchase.


----------



## Wilco

Polish angel connoisseur rapidwaxx. First spray wax I've ever tried but its a delight to use and leaves a genuinely just waxed finish. I've used it on top of my winter wax (obsession Itus) and the beading is good but the finish is very good. Better than I expected and you can do a car in twenty minutes so ideal at this time of year.


----------



## ronwash

Polish angel RW is one of my fav sprays,its a treat to use,it look superb on any paint,brilliant stuff..
Enjoy Wilco !.


----------



## Wilco

I'm extremely impressed with it Ron. So easy to use and adds real gloss too.


----------



## Rascal_69

Wilco said:


> Polish angel connoisseur rapidwaxx. First spray wax I've ever tried but its a delight to use and leaves a genuinely just waxed finish. I've used it on top of my winter wax (obsession Itus) and the beading is good but the finish is very good. Better than I expected and you can do a car in twenty minutes so ideal at this time of year.


I love the stuff. Used it yesterday and finish blows me away.

Got 200ml of black stuff too but yet to try


----------



## Goodylax

I got a 1L bottle awhile back. It is a great product for a quick job, and this time of year. It's kind of thick and I didn't find application or removal to be ultra satisfying, but the water behavior was awesome for a spray wax. I would love watching the beads fly off my hood in the morning on the way to work.


----------



## shaunwistow




----------



## Ads_ClioV6

man bmd must have been busy this year


----------



## vek

my last purchases of 2014 were also bmd waxes.morpheus,miura & taurus.only tried the morpheus as yet & really like the easy on/off & the very deep,very glossy finish from the 1 coat i managed to apply.:thumb:


----------



## PyRo

I have put my name down for a 4oz pot of Migliore Competizione that is in the group buy section and ends tomorrow.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> man bmd must have been busy this year


Yes we sure have been ,2015 is going to be good :thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson

Last aquisition was a Morpheus sample, all I've got to do now is wait patiently for the weather to try it.

Don't do patience very well!!


----------



## ronwash

Wilco said:


> I'm extremely impressed with it Ron. So easy to use and adds real gloss too.


It can get amazingly well on top of V2 wax after a few months..


----------



## chewy_

smifeune said:


> Been looking at this for a while now, could you let me know how you get on with it?
> 
> My latest wax purchase is auto finesse essence


Not used it yet, but Mike Phillips refers to it as a show wax in his review: http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/ask-expert-featuring-mike-phillips/57670-testing-out-chemical-guys-black-wax-1964-black-catalina.html

A couple of pics, it smells of grapes

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/imagejpg1_zpsa4431d82.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/imagejpg3_zps035cffeb.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/imagejpg4_zpsb6b6cd47.jpg.html]


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## AndyA4TDI

Bizcam said:


>


Very nice


----------



## wanner69

My latest was a wooden piston pot filled with a bespoke morpheus unique blend made by Stevie at BMD.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

wow who makes that wax?


----------



## Jag 63

Auto Finesse Essensse.


----------



## nbray67

Obsession Wax Euphoric


----------



## Carshine

Bouncers Two Zero One Four wax


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

wolfgang fuzion but keeping it for spring time -_-


----------



## Bigoggy

Fusso light and af illusion


----------



## chewy_

I sent back that pot of wax on page 6 of this thread, and received a replacement for it yesterday.

Over the moon with it- Exactly the same wax but imh it looks much better in a black pot compared to the transparent one on previous page of this thread

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpsidqqtfly.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg2_zpsf9lnccea.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg3_zpsvhvg69ih.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg4_zpsngf84aks.jpg.html]


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

man that looks gooey if thats the right word,what does it feel like?


----------



## chewy_

It's really really gooey. You can easily sink your finger all the way to bottom of the pot. It's like a glaze texture. It smells a bit like CG Blacklight but no chemical smell. It's like a pure smell of grapes:thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

nice i respect chem guys stuff never had a bad product from them


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## Demetrios72

Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax

Soft99 King Of Gloss Light


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Dodo Juice Orange Crush - panel pot


----------



## dreamtheater

FK 1000p about 2 years ago.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

dreamtheater said:


> FK 1000p about 2 years ago.


Fair play mate, if it works, why change


----------



## tonyy

Soft99 fusso coat


----------



## Blueberry

Just pre ordered ODK Glamour from Bears Wax Factory, thanks to the heads up from camerashy 👍


----------



## Jonnybbad

Blueberry said:


> Just pre ordered ODK Glamour from Bears Wax Factory, thanks to the heads up from camerashy 👍


Same here I've sold more than I bought for a change but having 30+ waxes and only using 2/3 didn't make sense to keep them all slimmed them down to 7


----------



## Blueberry

Jonnybbad said:


> Same here I've sold more than I bought for a change but having 30+ waxes and only using 2/3 didn't make sense to keep them all slimmed them down to 7


7 !

How did you manage that ? I have nigh on 50 or so - many of which are unused but I intend to correct that as the weather starts to improve. If I don't like them, then I will sell them and like you, just keep my favourites...... Well that's the plan ! :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Just ordered Glamour, sold a lot on so why not


----------



## TheMilko2905

Dodo Juice Detailing World Double Wax.
Which is actually 2 waxs, that are meant to be layered.
Roll on the warmer weather, so I can try them our


----------



## w138pbo

bouncers check the fleck and also looking sweet


----------



## chewy_

Got these today, and a special mention to Waxamomo which I ordered full pots of BA, HC, OC, and a panel pot of Light Fantastic. With them closing down, maybe they ran out of Light Fanstic as I received a full jar of Diamond White instead. RR, Austintatious, and BV came from polish your car.

On a side note, Austintatious is the one that smells best imh, and Diamond White reminds me of the smell of Bouncer's Vanilla Ice.
[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpswvb7ucvk.jpg.html]


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

you will be buying a pet dodo before long m8 nice stuff though,collection looks sweet,how about detailing my new clio ha ha


----------



## bradleymarky

Glamour, obviously with all the hype and some good piccies from Kimo it seemed like the right thing to do.


----------



## Spoony

-Raven- said:


> HD Poxy. Epic stuff this one, looks absolutely brilliant, and lasts ages too. I'm sure it's now available in the UK for you guys again too!


That it is! Only 4 bottles left till the next stock order arrives.


----------



## Megs Lad

Dodo supernatural hybrid


----------



## Pittsy

Hulk Smash....
Didn't buy it but got it from StoneJedi, sweet wax:thumb:
Waiting till Saturday to pick up my Glamour from the Post Office


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

piitsy the wait will be worth,i keep sniffing the jar every couple of seconds


----------



## greymda

i wonder not about the smell, but about looks

does it really add a lot of blink?


----------



## cossiecol

Ammo Creme


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

im putting on sunday will let you know and it will be honest and unhyped


----------



## chewy_

Finally picked up Z Carbon & Titanium yesterday. Have been wanting these stalwarts for a while to bolster the zymol tally. Titanium comes with certificate and silky drawstring bag like you get with glasur & concours.

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpsxojkqr5r.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpsmhvyc7w6.jpg.html]


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

just bought 50ml ODK Sterling for some flake poppin goodness to try!!


----------



## chewy_

Received a pot of swissvax bos today. With the 10% discount cost £170 which might seem like a lot, but for a boutique wax I think the price is about right around the same price of zymol concours. The thing that surprised me with this one is the heaviness of the pot. It's a fair bit heavier imh better quality than the zymol pots that I got last week and those are 8oz which is more than the 200ml quantity in bos. [URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpsi3dfkvr6.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zps76w5xmwr.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg3_zpsmeskiiqq.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg4_zpsfe7gcxg2.jpg.html]


----------



## chewy_

Actually I moved bos to lounge area to join RG BL

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpsvkbuj5wv.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg2_zpsfluu1ztk.jpg.html]


----------



## cole_scirocco

My most recent is yet to arrive.

Auto Finesse Essence for a bargain price.


----------



## camerashy

You have some very nice waxes there Chewy, lovely displayed collection
Dave


----------



## camerashy

My last wax purchase was DJ Purple Haze Pro


----------



## chewy_

camerashy said:


> You have some very nice waxes there Chewy, lovely displayed collection
> Dave


Thanks mate. Not sure if I'll be adding many more. If there are any, it will be something like CG Pete's 53 which caught my eye recently and intended to bring the flake out in dark metallics.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Hi Chewy , what about SV BoS aroma do you like it ?

Enjoy with BoS :thumb:


----------



## chewy_

Very nice aroma Maxi:argie: It's the best smelling wax I have come across, now I need to open Z Glasur & Concours to compare. One thing I like about bos compared with zymol is the black pot. It looks classy, with stylish labelling and the pot is heavy compared with zymol


----------



## Wilco

Created for me by Jay at Obsession wax. Took months to perfect but I absolutely love it.


----------



## cossiecol

Ammo Paste Wax


----------



## Goodylax

Wilco said:


> Created for me by Jay at Obsession wax. Took months to perfect but I absolutely love it.


Mmmmmm Zenith


----------



## stonejedi

Zenith the one that got away.SJ.


----------



## Goodylax

stonejedi said:


> Zenith the one that got away.SJ.


Same here, but we can all live vicariously through Wilco


----------



## Justa

Bilt Hamber Finis - amazingly easy to apply and the finish is fantastic.

Beading is also excellent and at less than £12 delivered for the sample pot its great value.


----------



## chewy_

lookimg forward to trying out this,, I think this could turn out to be a hidden gem

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zps6db7gws8.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg2_zpsguqzw2a4.jpg.html]


----------



## MDC250

Let us know how you get on with this please Chewy, I was lucky enough to win a pot from the lovely people at Kurowerks


----------



## chewy_

Will do mate:thumb: How did you win it btw? I got this from kurowerks as well :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

It was their 12 Days of Xmas Comp...tub of Black Pearl, bottle of V07 and Mr Pink, well chuffed.

Mikey is a top guy


----------



## chewy_

geez that's a great win mate. I just picked up some v7 yesterday to try out over CG Black wax:thumb: Having said that, I plan to use it with Petes 53 as well. Theres some exceptional reviews on Petes 53, I havent tried it yet, but I have reason to believe it may be a hidden gem:thumb:


----------



## k9vnd

Petes 53 stunning on black chewy.


----------



## MDC250

Yeah I was well chuffed 

I'd wanted to try V07 for a while and got some in a KuroBag, without really knowing had been entered into the draw.

It does smell good and left the paint feeling very smooth.

You going to leave the paint with just Black for a bit or layer with the V07?


----------



## k9vnd

Have the sonic wax ready for trying-
http://www.autogeek.net/son1c-wax-carnaubavore.html


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

loved petes 53,spreads very well but i hate coconut smell,bargain wax on metallic blue made it pop from 2 layers


----------



## k9vnd

How'd you get on with the cg black chewy?... loved it on mine but was disappointed as it was very identical to cg's lava which I bought previous last year, was convinced both would be different but I didn't.


----------



## chewy_

MDC250 said:


> You going to leave the paint with just Black for a bit or layer with the V07?


Going to get a 2nd coat of Black on this weekend then top with V07. I'll take some photos to compare before and after:thumb:.



k9vnd said:


> How'd you get on with the cg black chewy?... loved it on mine but was disappointed as it was very identical to cg's lava which I bought previous last year, was convinced both would be different but I didn't.


Loved the Black:thumb: I posted up some pics in the showroom, Black wax over Blacklight.

Do you prefer Black wax to Pete's 53?


----------



## MDC250

k9vnd said:


> How'd you get on with the cg black chewy?... loved it on mine but was disappointed as it was very identical to cg's lava which I bought previous last year, was convinced both would be different but I didn't.


Interesting, I've got Lava so you reckon nothing in it between them?


----------



## cptzippy

Just ordered some Dodo supernatural hybrid and bouncers sweet wheel wax. First time to try either.


----------



## cragglemieSTer

name down on a special show edition from ********** wax


----------



## danwel

cragglemieSTer said:


> name down on a special show edition from ********** wax


Ah another one of their "limited edition" waxes!!


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

come on come on reveal -_-


----------



## cragglemieSTer

d e f i n i t i v e 

word filter blocks it


----------



## wanner69

These for me


----------



## Demetrios72

Naviwax Light :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

Ordered Obsession Wax Samples, they look too cute.


----------



## MDC250

Demetri said:


> Naviwax Light :thumb:


Can I ask where you picked this up from?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

obsession wax phaenna sample


----------



## danwel

MDC250 said:


> Ordered Obsession Wax Samples, they look too cute.


Still debating this. I'd like a phantom sample at least but I'm also toying with sonax shine and protect(retail version of PNS)


----------



## MDC250

danwel said:


> Still debating this. I'd like a phantom sample at least but I'm also toying with sonax shine and protect(retail version of PNS)


This stuff?










It is good, not too grabby and worth a buy especially at the price it is 

I've already got a pot of Hybrid 86 but the little set looks ace so found myself getting the set.

Do it


----------



## danwel

MDC250 said:


> This stuff?
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=358636
> 
> It is good, not too grabby and worth a buy especially at the price it is
> 
> I've already got a pot of Hybrid 86 but the little set looks ace so found myself getting the set.
> 
> Do it


This stuff....

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/sonax-xtreme-protect-shine-hybrid-npt/prod_1200.html

But it be got some bodyguard to try too circa 50-60ml and want to play but the sonax is very well priced at 9.99 plus the bsd at 8.99. I've placed order and cancelled it twice lol


----------



## woodym3

Adams buttery wax. Excellent.


----------



## TrainerFreak81

AF Spirit wax is the latest purchase but ive also recently won some Angelwax Desirable. It's going to be a very exciting spring


----------



## Richors

Weekend warrior stealth wax...........


----------



## neilb62

Fusso Dark...


----------



## JayOW

This one - http://www.adamshawaii.com/p-901-adams-project-patriot-wax-limited-edition.aspx

I managed to get the last one they had in stock! Will be a great edition to the collection, If it ever arrives!


----------



## hobbs182




----------



## OvEr_KiLL

hobbs182 said:


>


nice one man niceeee


----------



## k9vnd

chewy_ said:


> Do you prefer Black wax to Pete's 53?


Looks wise would be the pete's


----------



## chewy_

k9vnd said:


> Looks wise would be the pete's


I was afraid you would say that!


----------



## southwest10

2 many
Mitchell and King-Show wax Winter edition green
BMD-Splatred hornbeam piston filled with Sirius bespoke
Son1c wax-Prototype #104
Mad Cow-GansGlanz
Infinity Wax-FF7(fast and Furious)
Mad Cow-Reeves wax
Mad Cow-Terrys twins


----------



## dillinja999

jon dryer-colossus


----------



## suds

Race Glaze Black Label of course...:wave:


----------



## Wilco

Onyx sample (again lol)
Vp Beading marvelous sample
CG Petes 53 
All impulse buys. Beading marvelous surprised me with ease of use on the one panel I've used it on. Very impressed.


----------



## Tsubodai

50ml ODK Sterling.
Don't have a wax above 100 ml - and only have 4:lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Two of the best for me are Natty's blue paste wax and Colinite 476.


----------



## greymda

how do you find nattys blue?


----------



## sneaky!

cragglemieSTer said:


> name down on a special show edition from ********** wax


Did yours arrive? Still waiting on mine, no notice of shipping at all either. Tried reaching their email but haven't had an answer.

Just got a pot of AF Soul, Natty's Blue & Red, Migliore Competizione, Pinnacle *******, Souveran, and BF Midnight Sun. All impulse buys sadly


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

pinnacle is awesome nuff said ,liquid sov or the paste wax?


----------



## dillinja999

colly 845 and 915


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

sample pot of autofinesse spirit


----------



## HarveyTT

A tub of AF illusion.


----------



## Crackers

50cal pentawax &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Pittsy

Just had some obsession wax waxstock 2014 edition delivered today:thumb:


----------



## JayOW

Pittsy said:


> Just had some obsession wax waxstock 2014 edition delivered today:thumb:


Ah so your the one who bought it from FB... I was tempted as I never kept one for myself!


----------



## Mikej857

Obsession Wax said:


> Ah so your the one who bought it from FB... I was tempted as I never kept one for myself!


I still have mine thats been used once that I may be selling to make room for the next arrival from yourself, oh hang on that ones already arrived I mean the next arrival after that :lol:

Currently waiting on Jay to perfect my custom wax, so far from the samples I've been sent its going to be epic, bring on the inferno


----------



## Hainsey

AF Spirit...


----------



## Pittsy

Obsession Wax said:


> Ah so your the one who bought it from FB... I was tempted as I never kept one for myself!


I was pretty chuffed, good deal too:thumb:
Only a swipe taken out by the looks and the tin is immaculate 
Just wish it had the amaretto scent


----------



## matt-rudd

Bilt hamber double speed wax  :thumb:


----------



## greymda

S100 Carnauba paste wax!


----------



## Yellow Dave

Britemax vantage


----------



## Coachman

Brought these 3.......



Finally got to use CG Lava the other week! Man it really makes my car pop!


----------



## greymda

well, the car looks just GREAT!


----------



## Stewie1873

I bought some AF spirit and illusion, its for use on my phantom blue mica RX8, having seen illusion over the top of desire i hope for similar results.....here's hoping!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

just got af spirit 200ml, af finale, af spritz and af waxmate


----------



## patmac

The latest wax???? If you mean the one I bought last its the high def lol


----------



## HarveyTT

Auto Finesse Desire


----------



## alfajim

Colli 845 and fusso light.


----------



## Mikej857

As you may have see my custom obsession wax has been finished namely Inferno and I've also paid for a pot of Evolution ready for when it's released 

If the enemy found out how much is spent she'd have a BF but you have to spend it on something


----------



## SunnyStar

Auto Finesse Illusion, Spirit and Desire :argie:


----------



## camerashy

SunnyStar said:


> Auto Finesse Illusion, Spirit and Desire :argie:


Nice buy, you will really enjoy them.....try layering too


----------



## msb

Def Wax Pro Edition


----------



## Richors

Garnetts roller cola..........


----------



## sjassi436

Just invested in polish angel master sealant, prest QD, Rapid wax and got carnuba arts gold zircon and famous wax..


----------



## Goodylax

msb said:


> Def Wax Pro Edition


What's the deal-- no more forum just social media releases?


----------



## greymda

they released a new entry wax- CORA, if i remember correctly


----------



## Gixxer6

Finis, can't wait to try it, just waiting for the rain to stop


----------



## Demetrios72

AF Desire :thumb:


----------



## Wilco

Adams Patriot. Last one for a while me thinks.


----------



## sneaky!

Goodylax said:


> What's the deal-- no more forum just social media releases?


Really hard to reach them too, CS is close to none.

EDIT: so I received a message, Jason, if you are still able to read this, I have sent a reply through email.


----------



## martin_rk

my latest shopping


----------



## 66Rob

Blackfire Midnight Sun


----------



## msb

Goodylax said:


> What's the deal-- no more forum just social media releases?


Yep forum is done, social media= wider audience and quicker updates on new products etc:wave:



greymda said:


> they released a new entry wax- CORA, if i remember correctly


Not yet released, end of May i believe for release, should be a great entry into what are great products:thumb:


----------



## silverfox830

The one I never bought.


----------



## tuxalu

My last wax purchase was Naviwax Ultimate.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Another bottle of Collinite 845 - I love the stuff!


----------

